
Using Meltdown to steal passwords in real-time - thepumpkin1979
https://twitter.com/misc0110/status/948706387491786752
======
chapill
dupe

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16067758](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16067758)

~~~
mieseratte
It's not really a dupe, yours was 12 hours ago and didn't gain much traction.
HN allows for a limited number of resubmissions in this case, so that
interesting content that was missed due to timing has a chance.

